# The gist of Philemon



## Unoriginalname (Dec 2, 2011)

I never really knew what to do with Philemon. I have read it a couple of times as I read through the new testament but I could never get the big picture of the book. To be honest, and not to sound irreverent I never knew why it was necessary for it to be in the Bible. BUT I feel like I may be starting to get it. So I wanted to post what I think the overview and application is so hopefully someone much wiser can tell me I am wrong and give me the right reason. 
In Philemon we have, aside from the actual plot, a beautiful object lesson of unity and equality in Christ. Onesimus is not only now a slave but Philemon's brother so even though in earthy terms they could be no farther they have both been brought into the family of God by the grace of our Lord. Because of our unity in Christ we must be united to each other. Our standing in Christ is the basis for lateral repentance to each other and is how we as believers must remember to relate to one another. While these types of things can be found (i think) in Paul's other letters, this letter shows a powerful object lesson. 


Anyway I hope someone will read this and correct my understanding


----------



## Jack K (Dec 2, 2011)

It sounds to me like you have an excellent start. The radical nature of the unity we have in Christ is where I would begin too. There's much in what you've said to make reading Philemon worthwhile. And in a society more class-structured than our own, the book would probably seem even more striking.

I would add to what you've already said a few other themes:

- It's a case study in putting Christ's Kingdom first. Paul urges Philemon to give up his claim on Onesimus for the sake of Kingdom work. Note that this commitment to God is a voluntary one, done thankfully and based on the blessings Philemon has received, not a legalistic one.

- It's also a case study on the transforming power of God. Onesimus was formerly lost, "useless" in the world, but he has become a useful worker in the Kingdom and of great value to Paul (and, presumably, a repentant runaway who's willing to return to his legal master even at great risk).

I'm glad we have this book. It helps put more flesh on Paul and his ministry by giving us a real-life example of how he applied his teaching to live out the gospel.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 2, 2011)

Philemon also serves as an object lesson for imputation, where Paul assumes Philemon's debt. In many ways the simple record of Philemon simply enacts the gospel in the sphere of human relationships.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 3, 2011)

Your outline and what the other brothers have mentioned pretty well capture the message. The only other observations I'd make includes the tremendous humility Paul shows here "... yet for love's sake I rather appeal to you ..." and also a possible parallelism going on between Paul's imprisonment, Onesimus' slavery, and our position as bond servants of Jesus.


----------

